# Coffee and Tea



## ginagreen (Apr 25, 2017)

Coffee, like life, without sugar can enjoy the pain. If add sugar that like a "partner", there is no longer seasoned regret. But "partner" is not too much, otherwise it is not taste coffee, but only in the drink "partner", and inevitably tired.

Tea, just like life. With glass of green tea, through the fog curl rising water vapor, will unknowingly fall into an infinite reverie. An insignificant tea, but it is so subtle. Once the integration with the water, they have no contribution to contribute to all the essence of their own. Tea will not be dissolved into the water is not care and helpless, still only stay fragrance in the world. Life such as tea, tea, such as goods life.

The benefits of tea can not stop the water, keep the bubble, keep the taste. How can coffee do it!


Thanks for reading my post and I look forward to your replies!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome, gingagreen









You sound like me when I've drunk far too much coffee


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Welcome, gingagreen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or not enough!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Sounds like the slovak parliament chairman :-D


----------



## ginagreen (Apr 25, 2017)

Haha, maybe my voice sounds heavily, do not mind


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ginagreen said:


> Haha, maybe my voice sounds heavily, do not mind


Heavily or heavenly


----------



## Yulia Kolomiytseva (Apr 16, 2017)

ginagreen, how lovely - very poetic!









Yulia X

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Our tea bottega: www.eastcottandburgess.co.uk

A proud co-owner of my family-run artisan tea company, called the Eastcott & Burgess Tea Bottega.

Inspired by my English grandparents, their life-long, unwaning love for tea and by the beautiful countryside of Surrey county.

Our aim is to inspire and to make this world a happier place through tea.


----------



## Ellie (Jan 26, 2017)

I prefer to have sip of tea instead of coffee to start my morning. you can also get varieties in tea with different flavours.


----------



## ginagreen (Apr 25, 2017)

Ellie said:


> I prefer to have sip of tea instead of coffee to start my morning. you can also get varieties in tea with different flavours.


Yep, I like drinking tea to start a day, due to the coffee doesnt work for me and also not so well for my health.


----------



## Dappertime (Jul 22, 2017)

Coffee fans like me cannot face the day without a cup of joe, while tea drinkers are out of kilter if they don't awaken with a cup of herb, black or green tea. A glass of water might well help you more in the morning than either of these more popular morning beverages.


----------



## Kev1n (Aug 23, 2017)

So difficult!







I think coffee is too bitter for me and I prefer the black tea.


----------



## yying0303 (Sep 6, 2017)

A piece of tea leaf, seems so small, delicate and so insignificant, but it is so wonderful. The power of tea, no shape of hustle and bustle, no excited state, clear fragrance. To tasting a cup of tea, one should like taste its bitter and sweet! People in the world floating between fame and fortune, rolling honor and nonsense, bitter and sweet is arisen by the heart, only indifferent and be quiet, one can to do the best, the most meticulous, the most unique and the most valuable taste in life. Tasing tea,tasting life.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I floated in on my flying carpet...looked around and quickly floated out again, the scent of bergamot, Patchouli and something else filling my nostrils......


----------



## m17xr2b (Feb 4, 2019)

I like both but for different reasons. Can't find decent tea in the UK tho and have to import it from abroad. Can't be without my oolong.


----------



## Blue Moons (Sep 20, 2019)

ginagreen said:


> Coffee, like life, without sugar can enjoy the pain. If add sugar that like a "partner", there is no longer seasoned regret. But "partner" is not too much, otherwise it is not taste coffee, but only in the drink "partner", and inevitably tired.
> 
> Tea, just like life. With glass of green tea, through the fog curl rising water vapor, will unknowingly fall into an infinite reverie. An insignificant tea, but it is so subtle. Once the integration with the water, they have no contribution to contribute to all the essence of their own. Tea will not be dissolved into the water is not care and helpless, still only stay fragrance in the world. Life such as tea, tea, such as goods life.
> 
> ...


 That's so poetic, I came to this thread just to read what people are talking about it. When I read it I had to comment at least to pass my complements.

Well, I always prefer Tea over Coffee but now I think I should give Coffee another chance. : )


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

oriarmtea said:


> I prefer tea because he has less caffeine than coffee.


 I prefer Lazarus because he was so upto date......


----------

